# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Տարօրինակ զգացում

## Taurus

Առաջին փորձով մերժվել եմ մի աղջկանից, բայց հիմա ավելի թեթև ու հանգիստ եմ ինձ զգում, քան էս մի 2 շաբաթ ա, չնայած իրա նկատմամբ ոչ մի զգացմունք չի փոխվել:
Ինչ ա հետս կատարվում?
Մենակ լուրջ էլի :Cool:

----------


## Dayana

> Առաջին փորձով մերժվել եմ մի աղջկանից, բայց հիմա ավելի թեթև ու հանգիստ եմ ինձ զգում, քան էս մի 2 շաբաթ ա, չնայած իրա նկատմամբ ոչ մի զգացմունք չի փոխվել:
> Ինչ ա հետս կատարվում?
> Մենակ լուրջ էլի


Դե նեղանալ չկա  :Wink: 

Ստորագրությունիցդա  :Wink:   Մի տեսակ ինքդ քեզնից ուր ես փախնում չեմ հասկանում։ Սիրահարվել ես սիրահարվի, դրա մեջ վատ բան չկա։ Մերժվել ես ու դրանից լավ ես զգում, թթի արաղ խմի  :Cool:  Չես ուզում պայքարես երջանիկ լինելու համար, տարօրինակա  :Xeloq:  Բայց մի բան հաստատա, դու սիրված լինելու պակաս ունես, այն էլ շատ խիստ  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Դե էս իմ լուրջ ու անձնական կարծիքն էր, չնեղանաս  :Blush:

----------


## Գլոբալ Հայացք

> Առաջին փորձով մերժվել եմ մի աղջկանից, բայց հիմա ավելի թեթև ու հանգիստ եմ ինձ զգում, քան էս մի 2 շաբաթ ա, չնայած իրա նկատմամբ ոչ մի զգացմունք չի փոխվել:
> Ինչ ա հետս կատարվում?
> Մենակ լուրջ էլի


Երևի անընդհատ մտածում էիր՝ "կմերժվե՞մ թե՞ չէ...ի՞նչ ասեմ...կմերժվե՞մ թե՞ չէ...ի՞նչ ասեմ...կմերժվե՞մ թե՞ չէ...ի՞նչ ասեմ...", հիմա էլ կարող ես հանգիստ շարունակել սիրել:  :Smile: 
Թեկուզ եթե սխալվում եմ, այդպիսի օրինակները բազմաթիվ են շուրջը:  :Sad: 
Մարդիկ ծանր են զգում՝ տանջվում են ոչ թե սիրելուց այլ մտածելուց Կողմնակի բաների մասին:   
Tauru՛s, հաջողություն եմ մաղթում:  :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Տղամարդ ես դառնում…
Վարպետը, քարակտորից բեկոր-բեկոր պոկելով, քանդակում է … 
Իսկ զգացմունքների չփոխվելն էլ ասում է, որ լավ քանդակ է լինելու: Պինդ կաց…

----------


## Janita Hero

> Առաջին փորձով մերժվել եմ մի աղջկանից, բայց հիմա ավելի թեթև ու հանգիստ եմ ինձ զգում, քան էս մի 2 շաբաթ ա, չնայած իրա նկատմամբ ոչ մի զգացմունք չի փոխվել:
> Ինչ ա հետս կատարվում?
> Մենակ լուրջ էլի


Սեր ա……… :Love: 
Լավ պահի, եթե զգում ես, որ ինքը քոնն ա մինչև վերջ գնա /մեր մեջ ասած աղջիկը սիրում ա նրան, ով մինչև վերջ ա գնում/, իսկ էտ տարօրինակ զգացումը նրանից է, որ երևի խորը մարդ ես ու,հետևաբար, սերն էլ ա քո համար էդպիսին, դրա համար էլ էդպես ա……

----------


## chiburgen

> Առաջին փորձով մերժվել եմ մի աղջկանից, բայց հիմա ավելի թեթև ու հանգիստ եմ ինձ զգում, քան էս մի 2 շաբաթ ա, չնայած իրա նկատմամբ ոչ մի զգացմունք չի փոխվել:
> Ինչ ա հետս կատարվում?
> Մենակ լուրջ էլի


Միգուցե մերժված ես,որ հանգիստ ես: Տուպիկի մեջ չես: Հըլը հարաբերությունների նույն մակարդակում ես, դեռ գիտես ինչ կարելի է անել:Իսկ որ մերժված չլինեիր ,էդ դեպքում` արդեն նոր մակարդակ, գլուխտ խառը, չգիտես ինչ անես, կամ որ անես ճիշտ կլինի:
Չգիտես խուճապի մատնվես թե ուրախանաս:
 Կարողա դու պատրաստ չես չմերժված լինելուն, դրա համար էլ հանգիստ ես:  
Լավ չի, որ հիմա մերժված ես?

----------


## Կյաժ Հայկ

> Առաջին փորձով մերժվել եմ մի աղջկանից, բայց հիմա ավելի թեթև ու հանգիստ եմ ինձ զգում, քան էս մի 2 շաբաթ ա, չնայած իրա նկատմամբ ոչ մի զգացմունք չի փոխվել:
> Ինչ ա հետս կատարվում?


Թեթև էս զգում քեզ,որովհետև աղջկան բացել էս քո սիրտը ու զգացմունքներտ արտահայտել իրեն:Սիրո զգացմունքտ իրա նկատմամբ կարա երկար մնա 1 կամ ավելի տարի իմ փորձից եմ ասում:Ետ նորմալա երևի … ,ամիսներ կանցնեն ուրիշ աղջիկների կհավանես կամ կսիրահարվես,բայց իրան չես մոռանա` կհիշես,հույս ունենալով որ ապագայում միասին կլինեք,նա կհամաձայնվի …

----------


## Malina

> Սեր ա………
> Լավ պահի, եթե զգում ես, որ ինքը քոնն ա մինչև վերջ գնա /մեր մեջ ասած աղջիկը սիրում ա նրան, ով մինչև վերջ ա գնում/, իսկ էտ տարօրինակ զգացումը նրանից է, որ երևի խորը մարդ ես ու,հետևաբար, սերն էլ ա քո համար էդպիսին, դրա համար էլ էդպես ա……


 :Ok:  hamamit em

*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրելն արգելվում է։
Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ ունեք, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դե մինչև էդ մտածում էիր ինչ ասես, ոնց ասես, բա ինչ կասի, իսկ հիմա գիտես, որ էս պահի համար քեզանից հասանելիքը արել ես, չնայած դեռ անելիք կա:

Համ էլ դու կիմանաս, ինչ ես մեզ հարցնում  :LOL:

----------

